# Predicting Hogwarts House Based On Socionics



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought I would sort types, quadras and socionics dichotomies into their most likely Hogwarts Houses (will try to put fewer houses than possible) to determine each types most likely house. Comment if you (dis)agree with my sorting.

PS. Tell me your type and house.


House Descriptions...

*Gryffindor (Scarlet and Gold)*
Most found traits: *brave, chivalrous, determined, cool under pressure, daring, arrogant, stubborn, foolhardy*
Values: *Courage*
Animal: *Lion*; Element: *Fire*

*Rav**encla**w** (Blue and Bronze)*
Most found traits: *sharp wit, curios, wise, intelligent, open-minded, creative, unique/weird, eccentric, absentminded*
Values: *Wisdom*
Animal: *Eagle*; Element: *Air

Hufflepuff (Yellow and Black)*
Most found traits: *hardworking, loyal, fair/just, patient, accepting, dedicated, modest, unassuming, tolerant, repressed*
Values: *Hard work*
Animal: *Badger*; Element: *Earth

Slytherin (Green and Silver)*
Most found traits: *resourceful, cunning, ambitious, clever, patient and careful, natural leader, exclusive, selfish, tribal*
Values: *Ambition*
Animal: *Snake*; Element: *Water*

Sorting...

*Quadras*

Alpha: Ravenclaw
Beta: Gryffindor
Gama: Slytherin
Delta: Hufflepuff


Humanitarians(NF): Ravenclaw
Socials(SF): Gryffindor
Pragmatists(ST): Hufflepuff
Researchers(NT): Slytherin


EP temperament: Gryffindor
EJ temperament: Slytherin
IP temperament: Ravenclaw
IJ temperament: Hufflepuff


Passionate communication: Gryffindor
Cold-blooded communication: Slytherin
Business-inclined communication: Ravenclaw
Sincere/Soulful communication: Hufflepuff


Agressor romance style: Gryffindor, Slytherin
Victim romance style: Slytherin, Ravenclaw
Parent romance style: Hufflepuff, Gryffindor
Childlike romance style: Ravenclaw, Hufflepuff

*Jungian Dichotomies*

Introverts: Slytherin, Ravenclaw
Extroverts: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff


Sensors: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff
Intuitives: Slytherin, Ravenclaw


Ethics: Hufflepuff, Gryffindor
Logic: Ravenclaw, Slytherin


Rational: Slytherin, Hufflepuff
Irrational: Ravenclaw, Gryffindor

*Reinin Dichotomies*

Static: Hufflepuff, Slytherin
Dynamic: Ravenclaw, Griffindor


Yielding: Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw
Obstinate: Slytherin, Griffindor


Democratic: Hufflepuff, Griffindor
Aristocratic: Slytherin, Ravenclaw


Tactical: Hufflepuff, Gryffindor
Strategic: Slytherin, Ravenclaw


Constructivist: Ravenclaw, Slytherin
Emotivist: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff


Carefree: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff
Farsighted: Ravenclaw, Slytherin


Merry: Hufflepuff, Gryffindor
Serious: Slytherin, Ravenclaw


Judicious: Ravenclaw, Slytherin
Decisive: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff


Positivist: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff
Negativist: Raveclaw, Slytherin


Process: Hufflepuff, Slytherin
Result: Ravenclaw, Gryffindor


Asking: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff
Declaring: Slytherin, Ravenclaw

*Forms of thinking*

Causal-Determinist Cognition: Gryffindor
Dialectical-Algorithmic Cognition: Slytherin
Holographical-Panoramic Cognition: Hufflepuff
Vortical-Synergetic Cognition: Ravenclaw


----------



## PluckyDucky (Apr 17, 2019)

Ooh the colour use for each house is pretty sweet.

Sorry, I don't really think much of Hogwarts houses, but it was a nice read nonetheless, thanks for posting


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

IEI-Ni 
Ravenclaw


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Fun read. I don't know much about Socionics. But I'm pretty sure I'm an IEE. Definitely a Ravenclaw.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I tend towards Gryffinclaw. ILE/ENTp


----------



## luka.exe (Aug 28, 2020)

LII and Ravenclaw


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

LSI-H here.
Slytherin for sure.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I should be a Slytherin if I am either an LSI or an LIE. Nope. I am a Gryffindor/Ravenclaw blend.


----------



## Joanq (May 31, 2021)

You've come up with an exciting thing. So in truth, it is much more fun to choose the type of apartment. Gryffindor suits me better. First, I like the combination of red and yellow colors. It looks majestic. Secondly, when I took what harry potter house am i, I got the Gryffindor faculty. Of course, at my age, passing such tests is stupid, but it's so interesting. With each question, I became more and more interested in what I would get in the final. By the way, my friends and my girlfriend also liked it. Despite our age, each of us is a child at heart who wants to pass such tests.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I scored equally high on all except one where I scored very low which was slytherin.

One one test I got Hufflepuff, on another Ravenpuff.


----------

